
Crxcmp, a library for custom HTML elements - Tyvmhehehe
http://eyeandtea.com/crxcmp
======
nerdponx
_f I get more than 350 'likes' for the reddit post where I announced this, I
promise to release the library open source_

Why not just do it anyway? I don't understand this mentality.

~~~
johnhenry
Part of the mentality is that extra effort -- cleaning up code, adding
comments, adding documentation, etc. -- may not be worth it. Using the number
of likes is an objective way of asking "Will anyone actually care if i do this
extra work, or should I do something else with my life?".

~~~
nerdponx
I dont get _that_ mentality either. None of that stuff is required for open
sourcing a piece of software. High quality codebases are not born overnight.

~~~
benlawraus
It seems you feel entitled to his code?

~~~
nerdponx
Where and how did you get that impression?

